# Chafing Dishes



## paladinfes (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a question about chafing dishes: Everywhere I look chafing dishes accept 2-1/2" deep food pans. A restaurant I worked at a long time ago (since out of business) had a chafing dish that accepted a 4" deep food pan that rested in a very deep water pan, but I cannot locate where to secure one. Does anyone have any ideas? Is such an animal available? And if so, where can I get one?


----------



## dcl (Sep 7, 2008)

They are not as common but they do exist. I know that Sysco and US Foods either stock or can order them for you.
dcl


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try this.. Take another water pan take 4 balls of aluminum foil or rocks, one in each corner of water pan. Then put other water pan inside of it. Now this becomes your food pan. The rocks or foil will keep second pan raised so it will not displace water. The pan you are looking for is made and so is an 8 inch water pan. Try Edward Don or Sysco. :beer:


----------

